# Help me please install



## user437 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi. When download installer(disk)throws error When I try to run the downloaded installer it throws the following error:


----------



## trh411 (Jan 6, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD are you trying to install? On what hardware? There was a problem report #174879 http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=174879&cat= opened against i386 architecture for FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE that seems identical to your problem. It is still open. Do you have the option to try a USB install?


----------



## user437 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have i386, FreeBSD 9.2. No USB*. W*hy do I get this error? If you install FreeBSD with USB then there will be no error? Why installing from the disk I have this error?


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a similar problem with the old computer where I installed FreeBSD on, but I’m not sure the error was the same. In any case, to proceed with the installation I did the following:

Eject CD.
Falls back to `<mountroot>`.
Insert CD.
Type: `cd9660:/dev/cd0 ro`.
Maybe it will also work for you.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> I had a similar problem with the old computer where I installed FreeBSD on, but I’m not sure the error was the same. In any case, to proceed with the installation I did the following:
> 
> Eject CD.
> Falls back to `<mountroot>`.
> ...



I have installed it. But after installation, the other error came up and I can't work in the system. The problem I have is with my CD-ROM. Is it not supported? I read that FreeBSD makes it very stable. And I get this error. And another question: I want to have Linux and Freebsd FreeBSD on the same computer. What do you first need to install? I have LILO, but it does not see the FreeBSD*.*


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, I don’t understand, I thought the error appeared while you were trying to install from the CD but now you said FreeBSD is already installed… I’m not competent to help you further. Concerning multi-boot, there are a lot of threads about it in the forums, I’ve never tried it myself.

Good luck!


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm really confused now. You initial post stated that you got the attached screen messages "when you tried to run the downloaded installer". I assumed you meant the FreeBSD installer. Is that a correct assumption? Now you say you successfully installed FreeBSD? And you have or want to have Linux installed on the system? And you want to boot FreeBSD from LILO? No one will be able to help you if the problem keeps changing.


Did you successfully install FreeBSD on the system? If yes, did you use the SCSI CD device to install it? How did you partition the disk? Can you boot FreeBSD?
Do you have any other installations (i.e., Linux) installed on this system? If yes, did you use the SCSI CD device to install it? How did you partition the disk? Can you boot it? Is that how LILO got installed on your system? Did you install Linux first, then FreeBSD?
At what point in the system power-up or OS boot process do you see the SCSI CD device errors? Before the LILO loader?


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

@Juanitou, this error prevents install the system. But after installation, get another error. I think that due to errors on the disk.

@trh411, this error prevents installing the system. But after installation, I get another error (I think that's due to an error during installation). Disk I broke the root partition, and a swap partition, MBR. Now I have installed Slackware LILO after the installation of FreeBSD but it does not see it. Yes, I installed Slackware then FreeBSD. An error that the picture I saw when installed FreeBSD. While checking hardware, it appears.

I'm sorry if something is not clear, ask again then.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

user437 said:
			
		

> Juanitou, This error prevents install the system. But after installation, get another error. I think that due to errors on the disk.
> 
> trh411 , This error prevents install the system. But after installation, get another error (I think that's due to an error during installation). Disk I broke the root partition, and a swap partition, MBR. Now I have installed Slackware LILO after the installation of FreeBSD does not see it. Yes, I installed Slackware then FreeBSD. An error that the picture I saw when installed FreeBSD. While checking hardware, it appears.
> I'm sorry if something is not clear, ask again then.


Here is how I'm interpreting your post to me. I've added the words in bold to better my understanding of things that are not yet clear.

"This *SCSI device* error prevents install the system *(FreeBSD)*. But after *the FAILED* installation *of FreeBSD*, get another error I think that's due to an error during *the FAILED* installation *of FreeBSD*). Disk I broke the root partition, and a swap partition, MBR. Now I have installed Slackware LILO after the *the FAILED* installation *of FreeBSD, LILO* does not see it *(Slackware)*. Yes, I installed Slackware then FreeBSD. An error that the picture I saw when *I ATTEMPTED to* installed FreeBSD *but was unsuccessful*. While checking hardware, it appears.

Is this interpretation correct?


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

LiLO sees Slackware and FreeBSD cannot see it.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

You mean LILO does not see FreeBSD? How could it if the error in your original post prevented the installation of FreeBSD?


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Y*es.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you successfully install FreeBSD or not?


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

Set to Yes. But when it is enabled, I have another problem was.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

user437 said:
			
		

> Set to Yes.


What does this mean?


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Y*es, install.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe this will help you https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=281. There may also be other posts as well. I'd suggest you try searching the forums or Google for information on dual booting FreeBSD with LILO. There should be lots of information out there. I have never set up FreeBSD to dual boot, so I cannot be of any further help on this issue. Good luck.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

А почему у меня ошибка такая? (на картинки)
Мне тогда надо с USB устанавливать?


*[ Don't post in any other language than English. It's in the forum rules! -- Mod. ]*


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

user437 said:
			
		

> А почему у меня ошибка такая? (на картинки)
> Мне тогда надо с USB устанавливать?


Translate:

```
And why do I have this error? (in pictures)
I then need to install the USB?
```
I'm sorry. I do not know what that error means or how to get around it. Maybe someone else? You might try disconnecting or disabling your SCSI CD device to see it that helps.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

How to do this? Sorry I badly know English, so I use a translator.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this laptop or desktop machine? If it's a laptop, you will have to go into the BIOS and see if there is a way to disable the CD device. If it's a desktop, you can open up the case and just disconnect the power cable to the CD device.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a desktop computer. If I disable the wire to the CD-ROM, then how can I install FreeBSD? You come on, link http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=174879&cat= - I have this error. Is this is due to the drive?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2014)

You may have a bad CD.  Try installing from a USB memory stick instead.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

Drive me good.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a forum, not an IRC channel or a chatbox. Post less, include more information per post.


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 7, 2014)

Good drive, but perhaps a bad disk.   Make a new installation disk if you can and try again.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a good disk. Ok.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2014)

There's not much point to this topic if you don't take the advice that others give you, and respond to it with some details or reasons, e.g.:


 Make a new CD
 Try with a memory stick


----------



## trh411 (Jan 7, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> You may have a bad CD.  Try installing from a USB memory stick instead.


OP claims he already has FreeBSD installed. Some of what the OP says would suggest otherwise, but I think that is just the Russian/English/Russian translation effect.

As near as I can tell here is what is going on. He installed Slackware. Then he installed FreeBSD. The Slackware LILO cannot see FreeBSD, which is to be expected right out of the box I think. It will need to be configured for FreeBSD. This is where it gets confusing. He is now experiencing SCSI CD device errors. Ostensibly he installed Slackware and FreeBSD on this system using the CD device, but now it is returning errors. AFAICT he gets the SCSI errors upon boot. Of course I could have it all wrong.


----------



## user437 (Jan 7, 2014)

Y*e*s.  I have another FreeBSD CD, I have the error as shown in the picture


----------



## user437 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tried again to install from the CD. Checked the ISO on SHA256, and took on a new disk. The error was the same. I decided to try with FreeBSD-DVD1.ISO and there was another problem.





I recorded FreeBSD-disk1.iso on USB. And this is an issue. The installation does not start. Every time 10 seconds pass again.



 

 



Here is the full text of the error when installing from a CD-DISK 























What do I do? In FreeBSD 8.4 the same problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2014)

Do not try to use the CD or DVD images for a memory stick, they will not work without conversion.  Use the memory stick image that is available for download.


----------



## user437 (Jan 8, 2014)

That?) I don't understand) What I need for a CD-DISK?


----------



## user437 (Jan 9, 2014)

You don't know or understand what I write?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jan 9, 2014)

As @wblock@ said, you need to download a different file to install from a USB memory stick. You need the file called FreeBSD-<version>-RELEASE-<architecture>-memstick.img. For example, for 9.2-RELEASE for 64-bit x86 processors, you need FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img.

You could try asking for help in a different language using one of the FreeBSD mailing lists.  If you speak Russian, you could try the Russian language mailing list, based in Ukraine.


----------



## user437 (Jan 9, 2014)

On other forums respond very slowly.
I tried to download FreeBSD 8.4 with cd-disk. I photographed the process of detection devices. Such a mistake as to 9.2 was not. But there was something "Invalid disklabel".
Please see all the good I have it determined?


----------



## user437 (Jan 12, 2014)

I recorded a .img image on a USB flash drive. There was another error:



 



as I understood it is associated with the hard disk. Because during the partitioning was my hard drive. 3.7 G*B* is the memory of my flash drives.





*W*hat are the options?


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 12, 2014)

Hard drive is not responding.  Check the data and power cables.


----------



## user437 (Jan 12, 2014)

All cables are connected*.*


----------



## trh411 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't understand this at all. It's as if all of the hardware (HDD CD/DVD) on this system is faulty. The partition editor is showing the USB drive as the only disk. Where is the HDD drive?


----------



## protocelt (Jan 15, 2014)

Either faulty hardware, a UEFI BIOS without a CSM, or the BIOS is not configured for boot devices correctly. That would be my guess without knowing what the hardware is.


----------

